# Ah, Seattle!



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

My fiancé took me to Seattle for my birthday last week. As some of you have read, my paeans to the PNW are legion and I would be hard pressed to say where in the world I would rather eat. But if one were to spend two weeks in high quality gluttony, you would be hard pressed to do better than to book a fortnight at the charmingly shabby but still excellent Pensione Nichols overlooking the Pike Market and just wander from stall to shop to restaurant. Burp!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Never been there since it is well west of my usual stomp. Will keep your suggestions in mind though if I ever find myself in "sleepless".

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> My fiancé took me to Seattle for my birthday last week. As some of you have read, my paeans to the PNW are legion and I would be hard pressed to say where in the world I would rather eat. But if one were to spend two weeks in high quality gluttony, you would be hard pressed to do better than to book a fortnight at the charmingly shabby but still excellent Pensione Nichols overlooking the Pike Market and just wander from stall to shop to restaurant. Burp!


Congratulations on the engagement, my friend! That is good news. As for the eatery recommendations, my waistline is suggesting that I should turn my attention to other subject for awhile. LOL.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I hope you ate at Le Pichet.


----------

